# Moving to Granada in late Aug (for 4 months) with a 1 yr old baby



## Paly (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi! 

My husband, 1 year old baby and I, are planning to move to Granada in late August for about 4 months. My husband will be studying Spanish full time, at Centro de Lenguas Modernas in the Realejo area (Placeta del Hospicio Viejo). We'd like to rent an apartment in the centre of town, close to the language school, so we can walk everywhere. 

We would be very grateful if you could give us some tips and advice on which areas / streets would be a nice place to live, things to do with a baby (classes, baby groups, etc) and any other helpful info before we arrive. 

Thank you in advance.

Paly


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Hiya,

There are a few of us on here that live near Granada, but I don`t know of any that live in the City centre itself. I live in a wee village to the SE, about 25km way, so not really best placed to advise. 

Granada is not a large city and is quite easy to get about, so I wouldn`t restrict myself only to the immediate area surrounding the school. Saying that, it is not a bad area, probably a little busier/noisier than you might imagine. As a university city and a tourist mecca, it can be quite busy, so don`t expect it to be quiet. Whenever I pootle about the Albacin (old Arab/Gypsy quarter), I always see places for rent, but whether you`d get a four-month let is another thing. I would imagine a six month let is more realistic, but money talks, so you might be lucky. 

Looking at the location of the language school, you are quite close to that area, but whether it is walkable is down to your legs/stamina - I´d guess it`s about 15 mins, but the Albacin is built on the side of a hill, so a pushchair may well dictate your options. Many of the burbs around the centre are quite modern(ish) (`50`s onwards) with smallish apartment blocks (five or six floors) built close to each other, so views might be thin on the ground and living in such close proximity to others might be less than idyllic.

Me, I`d go for the Albacin as it is full of character and lots of small streets, winding up and down through the small hills that occupy the flank opposite the Alhambra, but that is down to personal preference.

This link is for a website that I pass on to people looking to rent. There are many, many others, but this one always seems to have a lot of property.

Bear in mind that August is peak time for tourists etc., and the colleges/uni starts again in September, so there will be competition for decent places. You _might_ be able to rock up, stay in some small pension or similar and find a place, move in etc, but *do not count on it*. Having a rugrat in tow, during the hottest time of the year (Granada can be stiflingly hot in August with temps in high 30´s/low 40`s) may also present logistical problems, so factor that into the equation, which I`m sure you would have anyway.

I hope that is of some use, but as I say, I live 30 mins from Granada and don`t visit too regularly.

Best of luck!

PS Might sound daft, but jump on Google Street view and pootle about the area to see what I mean about the apartment blocks that dominate the burbs, as well as navigate the Albacin - not the same as stomping about, but will give you a feel for what I`m trying to convey. Pip pip!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Paly,
like Yossa, I don't live in Granada City itself. I live about 20 mins drive West from Granada and, apart from weekly trips to one of the Carrefours on the outskirts, visit the actual City Centre about once a month.

I cannot really add much to the information Yossa has given you, apart from to say that August in Granada is usually very, very hot (and daytime temps in September and early October are high too), so make sure that your one-year-old is prepared for the heat.
Sunscreen, sunhat and some sort of canopy for the pushchair will be a must, as will be a supply of cooling drinks.
I would also make sure to rent somewhere with an efficient, working air-con system. You are all going to need it.

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Paly (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much, Yossa and Solwriter. We have noted all your comments and tips - really appreciated! 

We are lookin forward to the move. Let's hope our visas come through quickly enough. 

Thanks again, 

Paly


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

What a lovely orginal post. Studying Spanish, getting to know the culture. I wish you only the best. I love Granada, it is the Paris that was in the 60's, street cafes, ambience, easy living etc etc. I have no doubt you will enjoy it.


----------

